
How Medical Breakthroughs Happen - robg
http://newledger.com/2009/07/how-medical-breakthroughs-happen-a-response-to-megan-mcardle/
======
mgenzel
As a historical sidenote: large chunks of medical progress were made by rural
and war doctors ie precisely those with few resources at their disposal (hence
innovation).

